# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  intensywnie czerwone krosty na stopach, grzybica czy może to być inna dolegliwość ?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
od dłuższego czasu borykam się z czerwonymi krostami na obu stopach. Krosty są intensywnie czerwone, rozrzucone dość chaotycznie (niestety nie potrafię dodać zdjęcia, w 90% znajdują się pod stopami). Bardzo rzadko powodują swędzenie, nie zauważyłem aby przenosiły się na inne części ciała.
Grzybica stóp, czy mogą to być objawy innej dolegliwości ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Daktarin nie pomaga, co to może być?

----------


## esemka

Mówiąc szczerze, wygląda to mi na jakieś drobne ukąszenia. Moim zdaniem powinnaś jak najszybciej pójść z tym do dermatologa. Sama widzisz, że leczenie na własną rękę nic nie daje i potrzeba tu speca  :Wink:  Na cito proponuję, abyś napisała tutaj leczpaznokcie.pl/zapytaj-eksperta i dodała tę fotkę. Powinni poradzić, co dalej robić z tymi kropkami  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam i daj znać co ustaliłaś!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diagnoza dermatologa "no widziałam juz kiedyś takie, Triderm panu pomoże ale i tak wrócą. Nie wiem jaka jest ich przyczyna."

 :Frown:   może jednak ktoś spotkał się z taką dolegliwością?

----------


## gosc333

Też mam to samo, one są jakby pod skórą(jak się przejedzie palcem - czuc delikatnie maleńkie guzki), jest ich dużo, pojawiają się i znikają w różnych miejscach, co jakiś czas pojawiają się "na zewnątrz" wlasnie jako małe,czerwone krostki (ale tylko na jednej stopie), zapytalam dermatologa, powiedziała że to jeden z obiawów mojego AZSu na który choruję (choć wsypką opanowną mam szyje, oczy i ręce). Początkowo też myślałam, że to grzybica... Na razie eksperymentuję smarując to maścią sterydową, po kilku dniach stosowania ...jest ich więcej...Hmm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, mam podobne. Czy otrzymał ktoś rozpoznanie?

----------


## Justynaold

Też mam takie krostki na jednej stopie już na pewno ponad rok. Nie swedza. Nie wiem co to.

----------

